
[JavaScript] to promise or to callback? This is the problem - loige
http://loige.co/to-promise-or-to-callback-this-is-the-problem/
======
mchahn
Hmm. If every library author took the second approach there would be tons of
wasted code. This may not be a bad thing but it bothers my OCD.

It would be nice if you could write callback-only or promise-only code and
have a post-processor produce two .JS files. One with callbacks and one with
promises. Then somehow, just as magically, you could require either one. This
would save memory and my OCD.

